# What should be practised and learned?



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

I was just wondering when I am practicing on my own what should I do, how can I make my practice sessions more effective.

I understand I should try to learn scales, practice switching chords, and basically just practice and try to learn songs


btw what exactly are scales used for? Can someone take a look at this website if its a good one to learn and practice scales http://www.all-guitar-chords.com/guitar_scales.php

thanks :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Scales serve many purposes.
They can used for warming up your fingers.
Learning how to play notes with the right hand.
Learning how to play notes with the left hand.
Learning picking styles.
Learning the notes.
Learning the fingerboard.
Training your ear.
Learning how notes fit together & going from there to the various keys.
They can be used for building melodies and solos-although the best players don't just play scales hoping something good comes out of them. The scales get ingrained into their heads and fingers--and beautiful melodies and all sorts of lead work comes out of that--this takes familiarity & time-for some it's more than others. It is one thing to duplicate somebody else's solo note for note. It is another thing to play your own.
Etc, etc, etc.

Don't be a slave to scales--but they are a tool.

The website looks like a good tool to diagram scales--to see where you put your fingers, so you can learn that way.

But don't discount reading music and learning scales that way, both reading and using those sorts of diagrams help you learn the music.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

XxJoeBlowxX said:


> I was just wondering when I am practicing on my own what should I do, how can I make my practice sessions more effective.
> 
> Can someone take a look at this website if its a good one to learn and practice scales http://www.all-guitar-chords.com/guitar_scales.php
> 
> thanks :smilie_flagge17:


That site has a lot of information on it. It has taken me a lifetime of learning to be able to understand much of what is on that site.. so I would say that perhaps for you it would be like taking a drink of water from a fire hose :smile:
You need a teacher or at least a mentor that can guide you. Do some networking and find someone.
Music theory is a very important part of your learning, but probably the most difficult thing to force yourself to learn. A good teacher will take you through all of that... you will learn scales, chords, reading music etc.

So, I have difficulty answering your original question of what to practice, because it seems like you are putting the cart before the horse. That is why you really need a teacher, guide or mentor. IMHO.

You have a wonderful opportunity ahead of you. Good luck


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

XxJoeBlowxX said:


> I was just wondering when I am practicing on my own what should I do, how can I make my practice sessions more effective.
> 
> I understand I should try to learn scales, practice switching chords, and basically just practice and try to learn songs
> 
> ...


Keep doing what you're doing. Practice scales, chords and switching chords and end by practicing a song or two.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gene Simmons once famously quipped "Scales are for fish." Find tabs of your favourite songs off the Internet and play along. Practise is much more enjoyable that way. Learn to play music with your ears rather than your eyes and you will be a much better musician for it.

Matt


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Gene Simmons once famously quipped "Scales are for fish." Find tabs of your favourite songs off the Internet and play along. Practise is much more enjoyable that way. Learn to play music with your ears rather than your eyes and you will be a much better musician for it.
> 
> Matt


And Gene Simmons is _such_ a virtuoso...
(Okay--turning off the sarcasm now)

Seriously--look at my post above for why scales are important---and also note that I do add that when you perform, you don't play scales. But scales build up strong players & increase your knowledge of the fretboard. (And don't try to tell me Ace & Paul didn't use scales when they played solos.)


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

zontar said:


> And Gene Simmons is _such_ a virtuoso...
> (Okay--turning off the sarcasm now)
> 
> Seriously--look at my post above for why scales are important---and also note that I do add that when you perform, you don't play scales. But scales build up strong players & increase your knowledge of the fretboard. (And don't try to tell me Ace & Paul didn't use scales when they played solos.)


While I agree with you, I don't think new players should bother too much with scales. Frankly, they're BORING. I think of scales as tools. Learn them when you need to use them. Just by listening to the last 40 years of popular music people already intuitively know the major and pentatonic scales. Better to start learning chords and playing songs. When it's time to solo it might be time to learn scales.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you want to learn scales, modes, chords, inversions, theory, to an extent for two reasons.

reason #1. to write the music you want to hear, that you hear in your head. when you can do this, you're doing pretty freakin' well.

reason #2. to learn the songs you love. its a lot easier if you can hear something and go "oh yeah that's just this type of thing followed by this type of thing" vs the guy who has zero clue as to what he just heard.

heck, it frustrates me when i hear a riff and know the fingering but not a clue what fret or what string haha.

practise everything you can, and make it fun and interesting! there is No Harm in just jamming in your room after a half hour of say scales and chords practise. amaze yourself, its fun!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Gene Simmons once famously quipped "Scales are for fish." Find tabs of your favourite songs off the Internet and play along. Practise is much more enjoyable that way. Learn to play music with your ears rather than your eyes and you will be a much better musician for it.
> Matt


I really can't imagine taking Gene Simmons' advice on _anything_, let alone music. Breathing fire and maybe cleaning up a case of the clap, both of which he must have extensive experience with, but other than that. 

Without some knowledge of the underlying theory you're just flailing wildly and seriously limiting yourself.

As for boring, yes playing quarter note do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti-do-ti-la-so-fa-mi-re-do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti-do-ti-la-so-fa-mi-re-do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti-do-ti-la-so-fa-mi-re-do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti-do-ti-la-so-fa-mi-re- _ad infinitum_ is boring, but there are lots of other ways to do it. My old guitar teacher gave me pages and pages of scales exercises that were more interesting to play, took you all over the neck, good exercises in finger strength, dexterity, ear training, timing, with the challenge of play it that way first, then play the same notes in different positions. It's a great way to learn the fretboard. 
Scott Tennant's Pumping Nylon book has some great exercises too, not just for classical guitar but a general overall workout. I wish I had more time to play that sort of thing.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Find tabs of your favourite songs off the Internet and play along. Practise is much more enjoyable that way.


Best of both worlds - learn a song you like and as you're going through it try to identify what scales are being used in it so that you're practising your scales and learning how to apply them at the same time.

I've had students who hated learning scales but were perfectly happy to sit with a metronome working out a solo.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it all depends on what you want to accomplish. I've taught people who only want to learn a few chords and a lot of songs - no interest at all in playing leads and such. Then others want to learn more in-depth stuff, theory, soloing, etc. Different strokes. So what do you want to accomplish on the guitar?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> I really can't imagine taking Gene Simmons' advice on _anything_, let alone music. Breathing fire and maybe cleaning up a case of the clap, both of which he must have extensive experience with, but other than that.
> 
> Without some knowledge of the underlying theory you're just flailing wildly and seriously limiting yourself.
> 
> ...


Hey, Gene is my hero, be nice... (LOL )

I'm not advocating wilful ignorance of music theory, I'm only suggesting that a beginner is better served learning a few chords (G, C and D come to mind) and a few songs (about a million with those 3 chords) before learning the Major scale and chord theory. Learning songs will mean needing to learn new right and left hand techniques and timekeeping. In time, yes, when you come to it naturally learn scales and theory, but don't make theory and scales the focus of your practise unless you want to sound like one of those Heavy Metal shred wankers.

I, for one, would rather play a melody than an arpeggio.

Out of curiosity, can you give an example of scale practise that isn't boring?

Matt


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> While I agree with you, I don't think new players should bother too much with scales. Frankly, they're BORING. I think of scales as tools. Learn them when you need to use them. Just by listening to the last 40 years of popular music people already intuitively know the major and pentatonic scales. Better to start learning chords and playing songs. When it's time to solo it might be time to learn scales.


I called them tools as well, but tolls are important to introduce early on & not wait.

Mechanics learn to use tools right away, so do carpenters, sheet metal workers, etc, etc. 

Sure scales aren't exciting, but keep them in the proper perspective. They are also warmups. Even now when I play I warm up with a few scales--usually I do pentatonic scales--but I still do scales to warm up my fingers.
New students need warmup as well.

Just because they're boring doesn't mean they have no value and shouldn't be taught.


----------



## brlamc (Dec 23, 2008)

Learning some songs is a good place to start. Then you can try learning some scales.

Learning scales will give you a better command of the fretboard. Once you learn a new scale, do something with it. Make a melody or a riff. That is what makes a scale come alive.

Record yourself if possible. You need to hear where your mistakes are. learning to read notes and music theory should be explored as well. Just keep learning do it all in small steps. 

If you find yourself lost, it is time to find a good teacher and learn the basics.

Good luck.


----------

